# Single hooks on vibe blade baits



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I lost some hook ups this past ice season. The treble on the vibes i got were pretty small. So i’ve decided to switch out the tiny trebles for big bad 2/0 walleye wide gaps hooks!

I notice they face sideways? Is that okay or should i add another ring and face them straight?

I saw some older threads with spoons switched out to single hooks that looked good. Ill try that out too. Think trebles are too much of a pain in the net when the fish start rolling. Thats a pot o gold spoon great walleye producer and paint never chips.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I would think adding another ring(or any at all) would allow those to grab your line and foul up constantly(can't see pics,forum issue not yours) but thats the biggest problem with those anyways.id think it would compound it. There are a replacement(and far better quality) hooks for vibes out there. Someone will chime in with the name,make. Also,try Flatline lures for their version of vibes. Better action,foul much less and better quality hooks out of the package.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Someone recommended the mustad treble hooks. Big treble hooks get the job done, but id like to try single hooks. I got some mustad single hooks i could try. 

Ill look into flatline. I get vibes snagged so often i just get cheap ones. My walleye spots are rocky.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I have thought about changing some of my vibes to single hooks. Did that to my jigging spoons a couple years ago and get better hook ups. Used to have lots of spoons fall out of fishes mouth as soon as pressure was off, just like blade baits do. After switching to single hooks, most are actually hooked. Don't lose as may either. I think vibe and flatline blades foul about the same. A stiff leader and slower drop helps. As far as snagging on the, bottom, you can't jig blade baits or spoons without owning a lure retriever.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Mustad trebles for VibE have too long of a shank.. VMC makes a open short shank that is a excellent and easy replacement on the blade baits. Try using a heavy pound test (15/20#) fluro leader which will also reduce the foul ups.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Considering lure "design", much more goes into them than most people know about( the Sebile Vibrato took FOUR years to perfect!) First, the lure is tweeked(in tanks) to provide the desired "action" without consideration for the hooks to be used. Then comes the hooks. Various ones are tried until "changes" to the "desired action" are minimized! Ex-Lots of guys change the treble on jigging Rapalas to a larger one w/o ever knowing what they are "changing" relative to the action. Bottom line, change what you want, if they seem "ok" and more importantly, "still catch fish", go for it! And yes, another split ring on a blade lure will allow the hook(s) to foul on the line(killing All action).


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I look into the vibratos. Never heard of them. I got all sorts of blade baits. Some have the short shank hooks, some big long shank trebles. I think most importantly its about hungry fish. If ur on em you’ll catch em. Ive done alright with the monster treble hooks on blade baits so not sure the hooks make the shiny piece of metal less tasty or hurt the action enough to deter a hungry fish. I could be wrong though. The vibrato looks like it has the short shank hook too.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I make my own sonars and I know that just by changing the size of the hook can effect the action. I like the wide hooks better.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> I look into the vibratos. Never heard of them. I got all sorts of blade baits. Some have the short shank hooks, some big long shank trebles. I think most importantly its about hungry fish. If ur on em you’ll catch em. Ive done alright with the monster treble hooks on blade baits so not sure the hooks make the shiny piece of metal less tasty or hurt the action enough to deter a hungry fish. I could be wrong though. The vibrato looks like it has the short shank hook too.


Vibratos are Magic! Not cheap but probably the most "universal"(in terms of "Variety" of types of fish they catch!) of all the vibrating, jigging lures! For example, did you ever catch giant gills, crappie, and Perch all on a Vibe?? They can be cast and rpped back to the boat, or vertically jigged. InFisherman mag usually has a reference to them in nearly every article! Maybe free advertisement, Maybe Not!?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I dont like the paint jobs of the vibratos. I like greenie and the fire tiger. Ill prob get some custom painted silver and blue silver, prob a purple fire tiger too. The shiner color looks blue lol. 

I lost my first fish on the single hook blade bait. Been going good so far. The large hooks get tied up every once in awhile. The reverberating action remains good with bigger hooks.


----------

